# frosties died



## me!!! (Jul 3, 2005)

hi all thought i would say how i was feeling as people on here are happy to listen i started another fet i was to have them put back on valintines day i started seeing a chinease herbalist and for the first time ever my body was doing realy well i even made some folicels of my own which is a new thing for me when i was doing ivf i was taking max drugs and only made 3 my lining was realy good as well so im not sayig it was the chinease stuff but it was strange how it was all going so good so id say to you all what you got to lose ok its not cheap but then we spend loads anyway so whats a bit more money if it could up your chances sadly though my frosties didnt survive but at least i know my body responded better with the herbs so id say give it a try good look to all you ladies out there


----------



## 3isacharm (Sep 26, 2003)

Me,
I am so sorry to hear about your loss  .  You are so strong and positive, that is great.  I hope that you can gain the strength needed to have another go at it.  Knowing that your body is better prepared as a vessel for the embies is a great feeling and knowing that you can get there does bring new inner strength.  But now you know you can get to that level when you are ready to try again.
It is horrible for you to go through all of the preparations and then not be able to go to transfer.  I am so sorry.  
Don't forget to spend time on you and your DH to grieve your loss and heal.  It takes time.
Virginia


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

im so sorry to here that your frosties didnt survive. I have accupunture when im doing treatment and i to think it helps heaps hope all goes well nxt time x x x


----------



## Tracy C (Nov 2, 2004)

Just wanted to say I am so sorry to hear that your frosties did not survive the thaw, it is devastating when you put so much in to getting your body in good condition.  I am glad you are able to remain positive and that you have found something that helps get you in the best condition poss for tx.  I do hope you feel up to trying again and wish you all the very best of luck.

The strength of the ladies on this board makes me so proud to be part of this wonderful site.

Lots of love
XXX


----------

